# Getting braver - tried a puppy cut (photos)



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

The learning process continues. I wasn't 100% happy with my first effort, so I waited until it grew out a couple of weeks and tried a puppy cut.

Here are the results:














































That's not a divot on her side, I just grabbed her and put her back on the table after I vacuumed the hair off. It's still kind of stressful for me but I recouped what I paid for the instructional DVD a couple of times over anyway.

If you're not already grooming your own Hav and ready to give it a try, I've donated a new set of the same kind I use to the HRI auction. It's item 112.


----------



## JCurling (Jan 24, 2014)

Great job! Rory looks beautiful! How long did it take you?


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Rory looks great!!! You are very brave!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Little Miss Rory is as adorable as ever. Good job Gary! :biggrin1:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Rory is absolutely darling. You did a great job!!! Not so brave here


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

JCurling said:


> Great job! Rory looks beautiful! How long did it take you?


It took about two hours but I do a pretty leisurely bin bath so her coat is nice and soft.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

You did a really good job.She looks happy in her new cut.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice job! Looks incredible!


----------

